# newbie - pineapple and nuts



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi 

Have noticed people posting about pineapple and brazil nuts.  Why and when should i be eating these.  Love pineapple could eat it allday. not to stuck on nuts though.

G


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Gillipepper,

Both pineapple juice (or tinned pineapple) and nuts are good from the stimming stage. They are good for implantation. I cannot stand pineapple juice but can eat it no bother. Brazil nuts are best although I agree they arent nice. On the plus side you only need to eat around five a day. 

Katie xx


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi katie

Thank you for repliy, will be going to shops and stocking up for next weekend then

Gx


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi gillipepper- yeh the juice of fresh pineapple is best during tx but stop when et happens, also brazil nuts are great aswell can't remember when u shud be eating them but one of d other girls might help there, I took Both and got bfp so I think they help, the pineapple helps with the lining of the womb if I remember correctly ... Dp juiced down a pinapple each day   - just dnt eat chucks of fresh pineapple as this causes ur womb to contract.. 
Best of luck xx
Also use hot water bottle on tummy and back during stimming it helps with d eggs xx  I wasn't using it and didn't have many eggs so they were cancelling my cycle I was so upset so they have me an extra 2 days stimming and I used a hot water bottle aswell for d two days and got 14 eggs


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

will definately start on pineapple now then, et 10th april so no pineapple at all from then or can i still drink the juice?

This is all new to me, if i had known about the pineapple i would have definately been in at least 2 day. lol

gx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Girls

I must have a head like a sieve lol, i had have the odd bit of pineapple clean forgot duh.

I blame the medication lol

Jillyhen


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi

Started injecitons on Saturday and have been drinking pineapple juice but not eating brazil nuts.  Is there anyway you can make them taste nicer. 

G


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Gillipepper,

I concentrated on the pineapple juice before et and didnt bother with the brazil nuts as I hate them too. Didnt want to sicken myself and put myself off them as they are bad. Since et ive had five a day. I leave them on the kitchen worktop and everytime I get a glass of water I eat one really quickly. Ive often wondered if the chocolate covered brazils do the same job, id prob like them more as love choc nuts and raisins.

Good luck with the stimming, keep the hot water bottle close by.

Katie xx


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi katie

Will def try the water.  Take hot water bottle to bed along with extra duvet and my personal radiator DH.  I'm also got an extra layer on in work to keep things warm as my offic eis nextto the main door and there is alway a draft.

Gx


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

get those sticky heat pad things too for times when you can't have a hot water bottle up your jumper


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Have just read on another thread that dipping the brazils in nutella makes them delicious!! Am def getting some, just hope its not too late seeing as my et was last fri!!! 

Katie xx


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Can anyone remember why we shoul dbe eating brazil nuts.  Just had a thought about dipping them in honey as vaguely remember reading somewhere that honey was also good.

Gx


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

They are a good source of selenium which is good for implantation. I imagine dipping them in honey would do the trick too, bit messy though!! 

Katie xx


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Katie79 said:


> They are a good source of selenium which is good for implantation. I imagine dipping them in honey would do the trick too, bit messy though!!
> 
> Katie xx


If it makes them taste nicer i don't care about the mess. Tried one last night and still not a fan of them. Only on injections at minute so after et would be the time then to suffer the taste as it is for a could cause.

Gx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Right girlies im new to all this so as im starting mid June - when should i be drinking pineapple juice and when should i be eating brazil nuts?  Im still not 100% sure of the lingo yet - is Sprays - Down Regging and injections - stimming?  I hope this isnt a stupid question...lol


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Babyd,

Youve got it exactly. Youll down reg with the spray so rfc are in control of your cycle. When your ovaries are nice and quiet (like in menopause which is why can have hot flushes, headaches, moods,etc)  you will start on the injections which stimulates your ovaries into producing the follicles in which eggs can grow. Each follicle can produce one or two eggs. Some contain none. When you have enough follies that are big enough (above 17mm I think) you will take a trigger injection that makes the eggs mature and ready for collection a few days later. During the stimming stage drink at least two litres of water a day, keep your tummy and back warm, as well as having plenty of protein is good. You can introduce pineapple juice to help thicken your womb lining at this time too. Brazil nuts do the same but they are an acquired taste. Ive held off with them until after et so as not to put myself off them, but have just bought nutella to dip them in and they much much nicer. You only need around five a day anyway. 

The only thing really need to think about now is your folic acid and whatever other vits you plan to take. 

Good luck

Katie xx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Cheers Katie

You have been a great help, i'll have to remember closer the time to stock up on all the necessary items.  

Hope your feeling ok


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Word of warning about dipping brazil nuts into nutella. They become highly addictive!!!! Dh commented that I was going to be the size of a house with the amount of nutella ive eaten since teatime yesterday. I said to him im sure its prob no more than what you would spread on a couple of bits of toast. Then he showed me the jar (which is the biggest one). Half is gone. And if I hadnt opened the jar myself I wouldve claimed it started a bit down from the top. It was filled to the neck!! Have had to put it out in the car to get it away!!!!!! 

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

lol Katie

I dont mind brazil nuts i cud easily polish off a bag.

When i look back now maybe i didnt do enough for myself.

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Jilly pet, im sure you did everything you could. A million times more than others who get their bfp naturally. When it goes wrong we will naturally look for a cause, but the best thing we can do is think about how we can do things next time around. Im sure everyone who has had a bfn has tweaked something for their next cycle in the hope it will help. Please dont feel like you didnt do enough, a lot can be learnt from this time to build on your next one - if you need it after wednesdays visit to the magical cynthia!! 

Katie xx


----------

